# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  ˚ஐ˚◦ ♥ لكل حرف وصيه ♥◦˚ஐ˚

## ابو نعيم

*˚ஐ˚◦ ♥ لكل حرف وصيه ♥◦˚ஐ˚


O.o°¨ حرف | أ | O.o°¨ 
ابتسم وحاول ان ترسم البسمة على وجوه الآخرين 


¨°o.O حرف | ب | O.o°¨ 
بادر الى مساعدة من يحتاج المساعدة ولا تتأخر بالعطاء 


¨°o.O حرف| ت | O.o°¨ 
تابع دربك بالحياة ولا تقف اذا واجهتك الصعاب , واذا تعثرت يوما .. 


¨°o.O حرف | ث | O.o°¨ 
ثابر واجتهد في طلب العلم والمعرفة


¨°o.O حرف | ج | O.o°¨ 

جاهد في سبيل دينك ووطنك وشرفك 


¨°o.O حرف | ح | O.o°¨ 

حاول ان تزرع ورود الامل في دروب الآخرين 


¨°o.O حرف | خ | O.o°¨ 

خذ من الدنيا قوتاً ينفعك بالآخرة 

¨°o.O حرف | د | O.o°¨ 

داو الآخرين بطيبة قلبك وصدق مشاعرك 


¨°o.O حرف | ذ | O.o°¨ 

ذق طعم تعبك بكل لقمة تأكلها ..

¨°o.O حرف | ر | O.o°¨ 

رافق من يخاف الله ورسوله ومن يحسن للناس . 


¨°o.O حرف | ز | O.o°¨ 

زيّن سيرتك بحسن الخلق والادب

¨°o.O حرف | س | O.o °¨ 

سامح من اخطأ بحقك واغفر له . 


¨°o.O حرف | ش| O.o°¨

شاهد عيوبك في عيون الآخرين وحاول اصلاحها 


¨°o.O حرف| ص|O.o°¨

صارح بالحقيقة اصدقائك ومحبيك . 

¨°o.O حرف | ض | O. o °¨ 

ضح بمشاعرك لأجل كرامتك 

¨°o.O حرف | ط| O.o°¨ 

طِر الى العلا شامخاً رافع الرأس عالياً 

¨°o.O حرف | ظ | O.o°¨ 

ظلل من حولك بحبك وبعطفك . 

¨°o.O حرف | ع | O.o°¨ 
عاهد روحك ونفسك على الصدق والوفاء


¨°o.O حرف | غ | O.o°¨ 

غض بصرك عن المحرمات 

¨°o.O حرف | ف | O.o°¨ 
فز بحب الله وبطاعة رسوله 

¨°o.O حرف | ن | O.o°¨ 

نل رضا الله ورضا والديك . 

¨°o.O حرف | ق | O.o°¨ 

قاوم لأجل كرامتك وحريتك 


¨°o.O حرف | ك| O.o°¨ 

كن صادقاً مع نفسك لكي تصدق مع الآخرين 

¨°o.O حرف | ل | O.o°¨ 

لون حياتك بنور الله وتقواه 

¨°o.O حرف | م | O.o°¨ 

مد يديك وانتشل من يحتاج لك 

¨°o.O حرف | ه | O.o°¨ 

هون على الآخرين مصائبهم ومحنهم. 

¨°o.O حرف | و | O.o°¨ 

وسع قلبك واحتضن به الناس.

¨°o.O حرف | ي | O.o°¨ 

يسر على الملهوفين والمظلومين امورهم*

----------


## باريسيا

*شو هل الابداع يابوالنعووم 
ياسلام عليك موضوع اكتير حلو وخفيف ورايقه 
يسلم اديك عليها وماتحرمنى من جديدك 
*

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور أبو نعيم ...

الله لا يحرمنا منك يا رب ...

----------


## ابو نعيم

> *شو هل الابداع يابوالنعووم 
> ياسلام عليك موضوع اكتير حلو وخفيف ورايقه 
> يسلم اديك عليها وماتحرمنى من جديدك 
> *


*شكراً يا باريسيا على مرورك وردك الجميل هذا من حسن خلقك وطيبة قلبك*

----------


## ابو نعيم

> مشكور أبو نعيم ...
> 
> الله لا يحرمنا منك يا رب ...


*يسلمو نادر على مرورك*

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

مشكور موضوع حلو وراائع ويا ريت نتبع نص الاحرف مش كلهم بكون وضعنا تمام  ؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكور ابو نعيم يا وردة 

و الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## ابو نعيم

> مشكور موضوع حلو وراائع ويا ريت نتبع نص الاحرف مش كلهم بكون وضعنا تمام  ؟؟


*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور يا استاذ قرعان ، لعلنا ان شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكم ، واننا لم نقول الا الحقيقة ( باذن الله ) ولا نريد جزاءا ولا شكورا ) ويسعدني رد مشاركتكم العاجلة على مواضيعي المتواضعة ، وهذا من حسن لطفكم ودماثة أخلاقكم النبيلة المسلمة أولا ، والاردنية العربية ثانيا ،( وحيا الله الطيبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة واهل القرعان كامليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن   )*

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

> *مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور يا استاذ قرعان ، لعلنا ان شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكم ، واننا لم نقول الا الحقيقة ( باذن الله ) ولا نريد جزاءا ولا شكورا ) ويسعدني رد مشاركتكم العاجلة على مواضيعي المتواضعة ، وهذا من حسن لطفكم ودماثة أخلاقكم النبيلة المسلمة أولا ، والاردنية العربية ثانيا ،( وحيا الله الطيبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة واهل القرعان كامليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن   )*


والله على راسي انت شيخ ابن شيوخ كابر عن كابر ع راسي

----------


## ابو نعيم

> والله على راسي انت شيخ ابن شيوخ كابر عن كابر ع راسي


*
  عمر  القرعان *

----------


## العالي عالي

> والله على راسي انت شيخ ابن شيوخ كابر عن كابر ع راسي


مشكور عمر القرعان على شعورك الجميل والطيب بشوف كل الناس طيبين متلو

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

تسلم والله انك اصيل يا عالي

----------

